# Servergespeicherte Profile werden nicht aktualisiert



## Luda (27. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe einen 2k3 Server und xp-Prof.-SP2 Clients. 
Beim anmelden in der Domäne wird das Servergespeicherte Profil geladen,  jedoch es wird nicht beim abmelden auf den Server gespeichert.
Woran kann das liegen
Kann mir jemand helfen


----------



## xCondoRx (27. Oktober 2004)

Schau mal nach den Dateien ntuser.dat.. Evtl. wurden die umbenannt in ntuser.man..


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (27. Oktober 2004)

Überprüf auch ob die User schreibrechte am Profile-Share haben. 

Gr33ts
Witti


----------

